# Amazing Whistler



## jsfletch (Jul 7, 2014)

We're currently spending three nights in Whistler. We came here thirty plus years ago to ski. Then I thought the skiing was marginal, the runs weren't that challenging so we never went back.
I've never seen such a change! This place is a world class resort.++++.
We took the gondola to the peak to peak gondola, then took the bus to another lift which then took us to the Horstfall (sp?) glacier. They were skiing, snowboarding, mountain biking, hiking, you name it. The scenery is breathtaking! I've never seen such a number activities going on at the same time. 
We're staying at the Hilton and it's very nice and the staff are extremely accommodating. We're going to try dinner tonight at the Bearfoot Bistro. 
Sorry we have to leave tomorrow.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2014)

jsfletch said:


> We're currently spending three nights in Whistler. We came here thirty plus years ago to ski. Then I thought the skiing was marginal, the runs weren't that challenging so we never went back.
> I've never seen such a change! This place is a world class resort.++++.
> We took the gondola to the peak to peak gondola, then took the bus to another lift which then took us to the Horstfall (sp?) glacier. They were skiing, snowboarding, mountain biking, hiking, you name it. The scenery is breathtaking! I've never seen such a number activities going on at the same time.
> We're staying at the Hilton and it's very nice and the staff are extremely accommodating. We're going to try dinner tonight at the Bearfoot Bistro.
> Sorry we have to leave tomorrow.



I think there was quite a bit of work done for the Vancouver Olympics.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 7, 2014)

We visited Whistler two years ago in Sept. and loved it!! It was a beautiful time to be there and the weather was perfect! The mountain scenery & lakes are incredible. One of my favorite destinations!!


----------



## BevL (Jul 7, 2014)

Uh, yeah, a bit has changed in 30 years.

Glad you're enjoying it.  it's beautiful up there.  And the road up there is so much better than it used to be, it's easy to get to.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 7, 2014)

Whistler in the Summer is one of my most favorite places in the world


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 8, 2014)

In Whistler right now.  Very impressed and I'm from Salt Lake.  They had the Vancouver Symphony...free concert.. Friday and Saturday. Didn't even get into a car until today. Perfect weather. We will be back.


----------



## jsfletch (Jul 8, 2014)

FWIW: departed Whistler 10:15a arrived Kirkland 2:35p. Included a pit stop for gas and 20mins at the border. Took 99 to Hwy 1, hwy15 to the border then I5 home. Had a great time. Whistler is a little on the pricey side when it comes to wineing and dining.


----------



## eman072509 (Jul 30, 2014)

I love skiing in Whistler.  It is one of my favorite resorts.


----------



## TommyTrughman (Jul 31, 2014)

Glad you're enjoying the upgrades! Whistler-Blackcomb is a fantastic resort, Whistler Village itself is a beautiful little mountain town, and all the infrastructure, including the highway to Vancouver, has been upgraded in recent decades. It's an all-round fantastic place for a holiday, in my opinion.


----------

